# What kind of plant is this?



## tashaandjason (Nov 9, 2008)

I would like to know if anyone knows the name of this plant.. It is a tree type plant and the blooms are fragrant. I have searched the internet and haven't found anything that is just like this. Please help if you can! Thanks!


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks to me like a Rhododendron. But it looks like it is in dire need of some thing if it is. More light maybe? fertilizer?


----------



## tashaandjason (Nov 9, 2008)

The flowers do not grow in clusters like the plant that you mentioned. Each flower has it's own stem type thing... And the "plant" isn't a shrub, it's more like a tree. It's about 10 - 12 feet tall... But thank you for replying so quickly! =-)


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

http://yardener.com/YardenersPlantHelper/LandscapePlantFiles/FilesAboutShrubs/ShrubFiles/CrepeMyrtle


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

chrisn,
Say it ain't so!



> But it looks like it is in dire need of some thing if it is. More light maybe? fertilizer?


?????????????:huh:
Leaves are solid green, no veining or chlorosis. Blooms are perfect.
No bug damage. No disease problems that I can see. No freeze damage.

Sasanqua Camellia-
Also known as the "little leaf" or "fall camellia."
Blooms now contrasted to the japonica camellia which has larger, usually slightly darker leaves and blooms in the late winter, very early spring and more commonly has the single blooms seen here.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

You mean I was wrong?:wink:
I tried,hard to tell from the pic,but I was closer than rhodendron:laughing:


----------



## tashaandjason (Nov 9, 2008)

*Thank you!!!*

downunder, thank you so much, this is exactly it! Thank you all for your time in helping me!!!!! It is greatly appreciated! Tasha :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

just curious.... now that you know what it is, do you need to get rid of it, or plant more because you like it?

DM


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

On a closer second look, I do see a little chlorosis (yellowing) on a couple of leaves. Could be caused by 7+ pH.

Assuming that you plan on keeping the shrub, just get a fertilizer that says for azaleas, rhodies, and camellias and apply as the label instructs. All are evergreen, acid-loving.

Just a side point, but in looking at yellow leaves, if they are overall yellow, that is usually a fertilizer/pH defeciency. If the leaf is yellow with distinct green veins, i.e. looks like someone took a yellow leaf and drew in the veins with a green marker, that is iron deficiency. Many of the above A,R,C fertilizers contain iron as well.


----------



## tashaandjason (Nov 9, 2008)

MdangermouseM said:


> just curious.... now that you know what it is, do you need to get rid of it, or plant more because you like it?
> 
> DM


 
My boyriends grandmother has this in her yard but had no clue what it was. She had some growing under the tree from seeds so I got some and am trying to grow them... I think they are beautiful and am wanting them in my yard as well... I hope they live! And downunder, I will consider that when mine have rooted well and get ready to be transplanted!! Thank you again!


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

chrisn said:


> You mean I was wrong?:wink:
> I tried,hard to tell from the pic,but I was closer than rhodendron:laughing:


Looked like one of my old Rhododendrons. Least wise I can spell it. :thumbup:






downunder said:


> On a closer second look, I do see a little chlorosis (yellowing) on a couple of leaves. Could be caused by 7+ pH.
> 
> Assuming that you plan on keeping the shrub, just get a fertilizer that says for azaleas, rhodies, and camellias and apply as the label instructs. All are evergreen, acid-loving.
> 
> Just a side point, but in looking at yellow leaves, if they are overall yellow, that is usually a fertilizer/pH defeciency. If the leaf is yellow with distinct green veins, i.e. looks like someone took a yellow leaf and drew in the veins with a green marker, that is iron deficiency. Many of the above A,R,C fertilizers contain iron as well.



I was right sort of.....................:laughing:

Glad to OP got the name of the plant............................:thumbsup:


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> She had some growing under the tree from seeds


I have seen ONE camellia over the years that actually had seed pods on it. Can't name your variety specifically, maybe it is common with it. More commonly, sometimes little suckers come up from the roots. Were the seeds by any chance in a hard shell with three sections with a little black seed in each section?

I am surprised that your Grandmother does not know what it is. IMO, all fine, old self-respecting southern yards should have at least one camellia.

Born Southern, raised Southern, still Southern.


----------



## tashaandjason (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, she isn't much of a gardner! Anyway, the seeds are about the size of a marble... not sure what the inside was like because they had allready been germinated by the time I got to them... The name of the tree is Camellia Sasanqua "Yuletide". Yuletide = blooms around Christmas. Oh, and yeah, the seeds, the outsides were left on some of the plants I pulled and they were kinda "hard shellish" lol


----------



## nana23 (Dec 4, 2008)

*My trees*

Wow you guys are something. I have also for some reason called my trees Rhododendren <sp> but I see clearly from your pictures they are Camelia's.

I have a question. I have several in this photo which I trim and shape periodically. One is pink, one is a rose color and one looks like candy mints. red and white stripped. The blooms are doubled or look more like roses I guess. They all bloom in the fall and the spring. Really pretty with very dark waxy leaves. 

The question is this. The candy mint, is that a disease? Someone once told me it was years ago. However I've never really seen any problems with the tree or it's blooms.


----------



## nana23 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry that pic is soooo big! I'm learning this as I go. Please bare with me. 

You can't see the trees I'm referring to very clearly but there are 3 in that picture.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Nana,
To give you an almost answer just off the top of my head, most plants that have stripes like that are the result of a viral mutation at some point. Take for instance, the variegated leaves on privet, euonymus, etc. I don't know for sure on the camellias, but it would something interesting to research. One of those things that you just never know when you might want to know it. Anyway, absolutely nothing to worry about. As a matter of fact, almost all varieties that are not true species plants came about that way, except those bred for certain characteristics. Which, in this case, could have been a cross between a red and a white, trying to get a different pink. 
I should go now!:thumbup:


----------

